# Older Recessed Lighting



## CitadelBlue

Afternoon from Northern VA .. home of the government shutdown ..... 
I'm the volunteer bulb changer at our church and can't seem to get one recessed light fixture to work. Seems to be the standard type installed around 2001 that takes a normal screw in bulb .. I'm using a 100 watt CFL ..... they replaced the 65 watt flood lamp. I opened up the connection box and discovered a 'black bullet" shaped thing with 3 wires and it extends outside the box. See the pix attached .... Was wondering if this was some type of heat sensor since the fixtures are above the drop ceiling and in the attic ... Was thinking of just removing this sensor and see what happens ...... Thoughts?


----------



## wildleg

it is called a thermal protector, and it is designed to turn off the light so that the building doesn't burn down. if you decide to remove it, just make sure to give them your name and address, bank account info, list of items you own, etc. so that they at least have something (your stuff) when their church burns down.

cheers


----------



## oldschool

It could be bad,,, ive had to replace them before

More often its the socket terminals that are bad

either way it should be easy to troubleshoot the fixture


----------



## CitadelBlue

wildleg said:


> it is called a thermal protector (TP), and it is designed to turn off the light so that the building doesn't burn down. if you decide to remove it, just make sure to give them your name and address, bank account info, list of items you own, etc. so that they at least have something (your stuff) when their church burns down.
> 
> cheers


that's what I was thinking it was ......but then again, I don't see a thermal protector on any of the recessed lighting that are sold at HD or Lowes but maybe there are somehow integrated?...... 

I'll see if I can get a replacement at the local electrical shop ..but does the TP turn off the light when the light get too hot .... remember there used to be a 65 watt light bulb and now there is a 100watt CFL = 26 watts equivalent bulb so the fixture should get hot PLUS there is an air gap so the fixture is NOT covered in insulation ......


----------



## oldschool

temp bypass it to see if that's even whats wrong

they are in the fixtures at depot and lowes, they just look different


----------



## KGN742003

Just cut it out and splice it. If god exists he will protect you, if he doesn't... whelp!


----------



## CitadelBlue

I replaced the fixture with a new Halo Airtight brand fixture from HD. I also removed the little bit of insulation away from the fixture and I didn't see any TP in the new unit.

Appreciate the help .....


----------



## aftershockews

CitadelBlue said:


> I replaced the fixture with a new Halo Airtight brand fixture from HD. I also removed the little bit of insulation away from the fixture and I didn't see any TP in the new unit.
> 
> Appreciate the help .....


The TP is there. Just follow the wiring.


----------



## aftershockews

You can see the thermal protection in this picture.


----------



## GoldStarElectrical

KGN742003 said:


> If god exists he will protect you, if he doesn't... whelp!


Haha. Better start praying!


----------

